
Ask HN: What do you about health insurance in between jobs (in the US)? - newjobseeker
I&#x27;m currently in between jobs (3 months now) and didn&#x27;t want to sink 600+ per month on COBRA when I never go to the doctor.  Are there any alternatives that would cover a catastrophe so I don&#x27;t have to file for bankruptcy in the worst case scenario?  I wanted to get some blood work for peace of mind and found JasonHealth with crazy cheap prices? Is it too good to be true?
======
clintonb
What’s your price tolerance level? $600 per month to avoid potential
bankruptcy seems cheap to me. You might check your state’s options for
affordable care (ObamaCare).

~~~
newjobseeker
I'm in CA, and Covered California prices are about the same as COBRA. I would
be okay with 200-300, but 600 seems steep for the low (but catastrophic)
potential.

~~~
masonic
Subsidies are large when you are out of work.

